# Advice on route Gijon to near Marbella



## presto (Apr 22, 2009)

Booked our Ferries to Spain at the end of March.Going Rosslare [Ire]to Cherbourg [France]St Nazaire[France]to Gijon{Spain].

Wondered if anyone knew best route to Costa Del Sol dont want to drive too far at one time so perhaps take three or four days.Bit concerned about overnight stops looking at the books there dont seem too many.
PRESTO


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Have a look at La P.A.C.A. it's probably the most comprehensive site for all things motorhoming for Spain


----------

